# Turn-outs



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a pair of turn-outs with working controller, as well as a single turn-out with single working controller, in the box, if anyone is interested.I also have completed some minor repairs on 3 Atlantic's, none of which have tenders, but run great, smoke, light, etc..Going into the "for sale" threads soon.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I have a pair of turn-outs with working controller, as well as a single turn-out with single working controller, in the box, if anyone is interested.I also have completed some minor repairs on 3 Atlantic's, none of which have tenders, but run great, smoke, light, etc..Going into the "for sale" threads soon.
> View attachment 564290
> View attachment 564291
> View attachment 564292
> View attachment 564293





flyernut said:


> I have a pair of turn-outs with working controller, as well as a single turn-out with single working controller, in the box, if anyone is interested.I also have completed some minor repairs on 3 Atlantic's, none of which have tenders, but run great, smoke, light, etc..Going into the "for sale" threads soon.
> View attachment 564290
> View attachment 564291
> View attachment 564292
> View attachment 564293


Good morning my friend! How are you? I hope all is well. I'm sorry I just saw this post today. Do you still have these items?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Good morning my friend! How are you? I hope all is well. I'm sorry I just saw this post today. Do you still have these items?


Why, good morning my dearest, lovable, sweetest, kindness, caring,huggable friend,lol!!!!..(how's that for a "good morning,lol").I have all the items listed in my posting.. Which item are you interested in??.. I also have another 6 engines which run excellent, with tenders, a 282 which I'm having a hard time parting with, a 302AC, a 302 plastic version with all steps, etc, and 3 300's..Everything that's supposed to smoke, smokes, lights, and of course choo-choo's, all have the appropriate couplers, etc, some have new wiring harnesses, brushes, brush springs, etc..NONE of them are "project" engines, place them on the track and off they go. Tell me what's your poison..And of course for you guaranteed, just pay the shipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Why, good morning my dearest, lovable, sweetest, kindness, caring,huggable friend,lol!!!!..(how's that for a "good morning,lol").I have all the items listed in my posting.. Which item are you interested in??.. I also have another 6 engines which run excellent, with tenders, a 282 which I'm having a hard time parting with, a 302AC, a 302 plastic version with all steps, etc, and 3 300's..Everything that's supposed to smoke, smokes, lights, and of course choo-choo's, all have the appropriate couplers, etc, some have new wiring harnesses, brushes, brush springs, etc..NONE of them are "project" engines, place them on the track and off they go. Tell me what's your poison..And of course for you guaranteed, just pay the shipping.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

All nice flyernut, I'd have a hard time parting with any of the engines. I should replace mine with yours since mine need to be gone through and yours are ready to run. I can't believe I have been fully retired since March and still can't find enough time to fix engines fast enough. Been working on another 312 for about a month. I would love to get my out doors work done so I can get to the trains. I managed to turn a 2-3 hour over haul into a month project, at least. Oh well, winter will come soon enough. Kinda why I'm getting trim painting and trees trimmed now. Not to mention setting up a new computer I had to get. Talk about depleting train money in a hurry! 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> All nice flyernut, I'd have a hard time parting with any of the engines. I should replace mine with yours since mine need to be gone through and yours are ready to run. I can't believe I have been fully retired since March and still can't find enough time to fix engines fast enough. Been working on another 312 for about a month. I would love to get my out doors work done so I can get to the trains. I managed to turn a 2-3 hour over haul into a month project, at least. Oh well, winter will come soon enough. Kinda why I'm getting trim painting and trees trimmed now. Not to mention setting up a new computer I had to get. Talk about depleting train money in a hurry!
> 
> Kenny


I know what you mean.. I've sold quite a few trains in the past month including a Lionel Berkshire set with all the cars, mint condition. I'm putting together some cash as the Syracuse Train Show is coming up, and at least 1 of my sons and several grand-kids will be going too.. My good buddy who did all my work on my cars retired, and now I have to pay shop rates!!!!!! Where do I get $100 bucks an hour to fix a car?? I've solved that problem as I sold my truck, nickle and diming me to no end, and I'm too old and too smart to be laying on the ground fixing things!! My 39 Chevy has a problem with a leaking front wheel cylinder, and I have those on order. The rear brakes are all entirely new, wheel cylinders, shoes, hardware, and a few lines. The fronts will be new now as well with new wheel cylinders, shoes, hardware, and of course hoses. The master cylinder is also new, did that last year.


----------

